# دراسات في البايوميكانكس Biomechanics



## مهدي الزعيم (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا أخوكم من قسم الهندسة الطبية، لدي دراسات مفيدة في مجال البايومكيانكس ارجو ان تنال استحسانكم.وهي:
1- هندسة البايوميكانكس
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19853
2- تحليل ثلاثي الأبعاد للأطراف العليا
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37165
3- تصميم افتراضي لمفصل الركبة
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45605
4- تصميم نموذج بايوميكانيكي لاصبع الابهام
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45821
5- ميكانيكية المشي والركض
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46525
6- دراسة مفيدة عن مفصل الحوض
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46754

وان شاء الله هناك مواضيع قادمة تخص هذا الحقل


----------



## motaz_95 (5 مارس 2007)

جزيت خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الموحد (22 أغسطس 2007)

Merci bien pour ce sujet


----------



## mu86 (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## ماجد جلميران (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه الروابط جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصعب علي الحاج (15 فبراير 2008)

يا سيد مهدي الزعيم بالجد انت زعيم 
الله يديك العافيه يا رايع


----------



## مصعب علي الحاج (15 فبراير 2008)

انا خريج لي سنه
اود ان اتخصص في الاطراف الصناعيه وال inplant وداير اعرف ابدأ كيف ومن وين؟؟؟؟؟ 
.......................,وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## امجدالعراقي (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكر و تقدير الى الاخ مهدي
في الحقيقة مواضيع مفيدة جداً
و ارسل اليكم هذا الرابط و هو دراسة وكالة ناسا على فقدان الوزن وكثافة العضام لرواد الفضاء اثناء السفر الى الفضاء و انشاء الله ارسل اليكم دراسات اخرى
مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام
http://www.rebound-aerobics.com/NASA_rebounder_report.htm


----------



## انا مهند (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير عنا


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (3 مارس 2008)

التخصص في الاطراف الصناعية يتطلب الآتي:
1- خلفية طبية جيدة عن تلك الاطراف من حيث التشريح والانسجة خصوصا.
2- دراسة المواد الصناعية المستخدمة في هذا المجال وآلية اختيار المواد المناسبة في عملية تصنيع الاطراف.
3- دراسة الاساس الهندسي في عملية تركيب وتثبيت الطرف الصناعي بعد الانتهاء من التصميم والتنفيذ


----------



## زهرة القمر (3 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا زميلي العزيز مهدي معلومات رائعة ومفيدة منك
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
زهرة القمر


----------



## احمدرضوان (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس انا عندى مشكلة فى تحميل المرفقات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مارس 2008)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذه الروائع .

ننتظر منك القادم كما وعدتنا .

البغدادي


----------



## ســلطان (27 مارس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## القائد العام (28 مارس 2008)

السيد الزعيم
نشكر لكم التجديد المتواصل كما عوتنا دائما


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## دكتور يوسف (16 أبريل 2008)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## المسلم84 (23 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.....


----------



## غدات ليبيا (4 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pal_eng (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mago0 (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على مجهودك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

رائع جداااااا


----------



## amer6666 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

لكن السؤال وين أقدر أدرس الشغلات في السعودية هل تقدر تفيدني


----------



## moath saeed (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdjibawi (22 مايو 2014)

very useful subject


----------

